# Logement pour l'Apple Expo...



## loriscoutin (13 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous

ma question est simple, je cherche un logement pas cher vers l'apple expo donc vers portes de versailles

si vous avez des combines, des hotels pas chers genre formule 1
faites moi signe merci


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juillet 2004)

Suis aussi intéressé.  Je connais pas Paris... Mais bon p'tête pas un Formule 1 quand même...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2004)

Quelques hôtels dans le 14eme et encore promo hôtel 

Avec un petit plus le site RATP pour se déplacer dans Paris 

Sinon Google : Hôtel+Porte de Versaille+parc des expo 

D'autres infos vont suivre je pense


----------



## loriscoutin (13 Juillet 2004)

Ouais mais c'est bien cher tout cela...
Je ferai bien une grande coloc la bas ...;


----------



## Cillian (14 Juillet 2004)

Si c'est un Formule 1 que tu cherches ...


----------



## purestyle (14 Juillet 2004)

Essaie http://www.ratestogo.com/  C'est de dernière minute, mais si on compte sur le fait que c'est la rentrée scolaire, les hôtels devrait être vides à Paris.
On peut trouver des chambres à ¤50 en 3 étoiles.


----------



## golf (14 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quelques hôtels dans le 14eme


Sauf que la porte de Versailles est dans le 15è 
Liste des hôtels du 15è...


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que la porte de Versailles est dans le 15è
> Liste des hôtels du 15è...


  

Bonjour,
Voici l'adresse d'un petit hotel prés de la Porte de Versailles (10 Minutes à pied)
Hôtel Du Parc Saint Charles
243, Rue Saint Charles  
75015 Paris
Tel: 01 45 58 60 68
fax: 01 45 58 60 68
Prix: autour de 80 ¤ Petit-déjeuner compris (delicieux)


----------



## Lio70 (14 Juillet 2004)

Comme je passe toute la semaine à Paris (je ne viens pas que pour l'expo), j'ai pris un hôtel dans le quartier Madeleine / Opéra. C'était le plus pratique pour moi.


----------



## loriscoutin (14 Juillet 2004)

Ok Lio70
mais tu payes combien aussi?

Car quand je vois le prix c'est assez hallucinant...


----------



## golf (14 Juillet 2004)

Et chez l'habitant !
Faut lancer un appel...


----------



## loriscoutin (14 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et chez l'habitant !
> Faut lancer un appel...



pas bete du tout mais comment trouver dans votre grande ville

moi dans ma campagne y'a pas de probleme pour trouver il suffit de jeter un coup d'oeil dans les journaux pour trouver tout ca

mais a distance on fait comment car je vais pas pouvoir casquer 80 euros par jour d'hotel


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2004)

http://www.alwayswelcome.com/paris_logement_chez_l'habitant_fr.htm


----------



## purestyle (14 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et chez l'habitant !
> Faut lancer un appel...



ou chez l'habitante


----------



## ederntal (14 Juillet 2004)

Au pire tu viens avec ta toile de tente... tu vas bien trouver un champ dans le coin pour t'installer


----------



## purestyle (14 Juillet 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Au pire tu viens avec ta toile de tente... tu vas bien trouver un champ dans le coin pour t'installer



bah oui, comme Daniel Auteil : sur le Champs de Mars


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2004)

57 ¤ pour 4, et dans le Bois de Boulogne (le luxe, quoi )

http://www.mobilhome-paris.com/fr/frames.htm 

 Sinon, essaye www.Camping-Paris.com


----------



## sylko (14 Juillet 2004)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> 57 ¤ pour 4, et dans le Bois de Boulogne (le luxe, quoi )
> 
> http://www.mobilhome-paris.com/fr/frames.htm
> 
> Sinon, essaye www.Camping-Paris.com




Mouarf... Dans le Bois de Boulogne!

C'est pas l'endroit de tous les dangers, ça?  

57 euros pour attirer le chaland et après hop...


----------



## Lio70 (14 Juillet 2004)

loriscoutin a dit:
			
		

> Ok Lio70
> mais tu payes combien aussi?
> 
> Car quand je vois le prix c'est assez hallucinant...


75 EUR/nuit dans un "2 étoiles" de luxe (presque 3)
Je sais c'est pas donné mais ce sont généralement des chambres prévues pour 2 personnes occupées dans mon cas par une seule. Malheureusement je n'ai pas encore trouvé quelqu'un (ou plutôt quelqu'une ) pour m'accompagner sur ce coup-ci. J'ai l'accès internet dans la chambre, ce qui est un plus comme j'emporterai mon iBook.


----------



## golf (14 Juillet 2004)

loriscoutin a dit:
			
		

> ...mais a distance on fait comment...


Mais en lançant un appel à d'autres membres de MacGé susceptibles d'héberger quelqu'un quelques nuits tiens  

Allez :


> Je cherche _ nuits (du __ au __) pour _ personne(s)


----------



## golf (14 Juillet 2004)

Le site officiel tu tourisme de Paris Ile-de-France​​Un site très utile pour préparer un séjour à Paris et aux environs   

Je vous recommande  la partie hébergement 


Rappel des lieux pour l'Apple Expo...

Donc pour les hôtels : Paris 15è, 14è, 16è, 7è + Vanves, Issy-les-Moulinaux, Malakoff, Meudon, Boulogne-Billancourt...

Télécharger le plan de métro de Paris au format pdf...


----------



## loriscoutin (15 Juillet 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> 75 EUR/nuit dans un "2 étoiles" de luxe (presque 3)
> Je sais c'est pas donné mais ce sont généralement des chambres prévues pour 2 personnes occupées dans mon cas par une seule. Malheureusement je n'ai pas encore trouvé quelqu'un (ou plutôt quelqu'une ) pour m'accompagner sur ce coup-ci. J'ai l'accès internet dans la chambre, ce qui est un plus comme j'emporterai mon iBook.



ben moi je serai bien partant pour partager justement


----------



## purestyle (15 Juillet 2004)

dire aussi que la porte de Versailles est plutôt quelconque comme quartier, à la limite c'est beaucoup plus fun de prendre un truc sur la rive droite, car il serait dommage de venir à Paris juste pour l'Apple Expo et ne pas profiter du reste.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que la porte de Versailles est dans le 15è
> Liste des hôtels du 15è...



  Cataclysme neuronal évident, pauvre de moi!     Merci d'avoir rectifié mais ce n'est quand même pas comme si j'avais dit 19eme non plus


----------



## golf (15 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> dire aussi que la porte de Versailles est plutôt quelconque comme quartier, à la limite c'est beaucoup plus fun de prendre un truc sur la rive droite, car il serait dommage de venir à Paris juste pour l'Apple Expo et ne pas profiter du reste.


Tout dépend de la durée de ton séjour, de ta connaissance de Paris et de tes loisirs 




			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ...ce n'est quand même pas comme si j'avais dit 19eme non plus


Pas sur 
En métro, il peut être plus rapide de venir du 19è qu'à l'opposé de 14è


----------



## sylko (16 Juillet 2004)

Une bonne adresse pour trouver des chambres d'hôtels. A Paris ou à Yeur.  

http://www.octopus4easyjet.com


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Comme je passe toute la semaine à Paris (je ne viens pas que pour l'expo), j'ai pris un hôtel dans le quartier Madeleine / Opéra. C'était le plus pratique pour moi.



On pourra se faire coucou...


----------



## FANREM (21 Juillet 2004)

Je peux loger chez moi avec plaisir quelques membres (pas trop quand même) des forums de MacG sans aucun probleme
J'habite en proche banlieue Est de Paris (à 1/2 H de Eurodisney), une grande maison presque sur les bords de la Marne. 
Si quelqu'un est interessé : MP ou chat sur le net
Toutes mes coordonnées sont dans mophn profil
Seul prob : je suis actuellement en vacances, et quasiment pas sur le net, donc pas de panique / il n'y aura aucune réponse avant le 11 Aout. 
Au plaisir,


----------



## kamkil (28 Juillet 2004)

Bah c'est le gros bordel chez moi mais j'ai une maison assez grande pas loin au bout de la ligne B du RER, près de la vallée de chevreuses/les ulis. Si ça fait pas trop loin de paris pour vous... ya quelques places 
25min en voiture quand ça roule et 45min en train


----------



## adelyn (29 Juillet 2004)

bonjour, je suis nouvelle sur le forum...  :rose: 

ca fait 3 ans que je vis a paris, et je me permet de m'introduire dans votre discussion pour vous informer qu'il y un hôtel formule 1 dans paris à 38 euros la chambre pour 3 personnes...

c'est dans le 14ème à 15 mn en bus de la porte de versaille et surement pas bien plus en métro ou à pied...

Adresse : Hôtel formule 1 · 23, Avenue de la Porte de Chatillon · 75014*PARIS
Tel : 0891705229 · Fax : 0158140165

voilà voilà, certe ce n'est pas le confort d'un 3 étoiles, mais vu le tarif et la situation, ca peut interessé certain


----------



## golf (29 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue

Merci de ton information, c'est sympa...


----------



## adelyn (29 Juillet 2004)

derien


----------



## bouilla (29 Juillet 2004)

wala..y'a le choix...


ou sinon...

moi j'échange bien volontiers mon appart sur Paris pour une semaine contre un chalet avec piscine au bord du lac léman  :rateau:


----------



## kamkil (10 Août 2004)

Un studio contre un chalet ça compte pas!  :rateau: 

Sinon ya toujours ça mais bon....


----------



## Tiobiloute (10 Août 2004)

Sinon on peut toujours filer les adresses des abris du SAMU social !!  

Ok je sors  :rateau:


----------



## giraffe (24 Août 2004)

Au vu du formule 1 proposé par adelyn nouvelle membre super sympatoche je propose de partager une chambre la bas avec une ou deux personnes donc a qui cela interesse je suis partant...


----------

